# Anyone use Steelex D1123 Jointer and Planer Sharpener ?



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

I am not good at sharpening with a stone and am not dropping 3-4-5 hundred dollars on a "System" nor 60-120 dollars on a jig or building one for next to nothing. I plan on getting knives resharpened professionally and want to know if the Steelex D1123 Jointer and Planer Sharpener Amazon.com: Steelex D1123 Jointer and Planer Sharpener: Home Improvementis worth running across the knives for touch up between sharpenings and or new knives.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

I read the reviews, I might get one for the Ridgid, can't resharpen them so this might help prolong their life, as for the DeWALT those are able to be resharpened but could be touched up, thanks for the tip.


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

Well I guess we'll find out together how they work or don't work........ mine will be here Saturday if the Super Saver Shipping Mule don't fall out along the way :dirol:


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Jim

I have used the same one on my Jointer and Planer blades many times, works great but I still have a little nick or two in the planer blades that I can't get out  without replacing them..

===


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

Glad to hear it works great..... Great!


----------

